
BuzzTale Wants To Sex-Up Those Internal Corporate Comms Platforms - akberzins
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/14/buzztale-wants-to-sex-up-those-internal-corporate-comms-platforms/
======
ams6110
_Those all-hands meetings, social events, team-building off-sites and more
that make up the fabric of a cohesive company_

These things, to the extent they are really worth doing, can't be replaced by
a "sexed up" intranet.

------
deathhand
What is the point if you can't add content via web browser? Do they really
expect the dinosaurs of enterprise to be purely mobile?

------
kbar13
"sex-up"?

